# Venice Shrimp Boats Create the Perfect Opportunity for Your ‘Catch of a Lifetime’!



## CajunOdysea (Aug 12, 2011)

From October to mid-November Venice Shrimp Boats bring action close in for angling opportunities of a lifetime. Shrimp boats are out day and night creating the largest chum slick on planet earth. This creates perfect opportunities for savvy anglers to catch record size fish right out from under the Gulf Shrimpers! 

By-Catch
As shrimpers drag the ocean bottom for shrimp they also trap smaller fish and crabs; this is called ‘by-catch’. Once the nets are hauled on board the fishermen separate the highly sought after “Ruby Red” shrimp from the “by-catch”. During the separation process the “by-catch’ is periodically pushed overboard and hungry Yellow Fin Tuna swarm into action.

When I say by-catch; I’m talking about croaker, drum, white trout, eels, ribbon fish and all sorts of deep water crustaceans that I’ve never seen ! This is FANTASTIC bait for record size Yellow Fin Tuna.

Chum Slicks
Setting up in the shrimp boat’s chum slick puts anglers right in the middle of a feeding frenzy for record size Yellow Fin Tuna, ton’s of Black Fin Tuna and many other fish species. Fishing chum slicks in the wake of working shrimp boats can be somewhat specialized... so, it is important to book a charter with the proper experience. 

Shrimp boat captains can be quite vocal when an angler ventures too close to their nets. And an angler without the correct bait and tackle for the chum line fish may miss out on the catch of a lifetime! 

Tackle
Make sure you bring a gun to a gun fight. Too often anglers bring smaller tackle and highly used line. The fish behind the Mighty Gulf Shrimpers are extremely powerful fish. There are only two times during the year when I bring out my 80 wides. One such time is during Blue Marlin Tournaments and the other is to catch Shrimp Boat “JUMBOZ”…. 

When I’m fishing behind the shrimp boats my gear is as follows. Shimano 50wides/80wides spooled with 130lb Jerry Brown Hollow core finished with a LOOP to LOOP connection of 100lb or 130lb Yo-Zuri HD pink Fluorocarbon. I fish 50/80 Melton rods that are 5 ½ ft. in length. I have straightened out small hooks so make sure to use the 3x or 4x Mustad circle hooks in 8 or 9 ought.

Good luck-

Captain Mike Gray
www.CajunOdysea.com


----------



## phantomcc (May 25, 2010)

How about a report instead of an advertising campaign?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

phantomcc said:


> How about a report instead of an advertising campaign?


 
I will give you one on the 14th of October, I am fishing with Paradise Outfitters on the 13th. I heard the shrimp boats moved in , should really be good. Also had some good ones hit the docks this week and last week.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

phantomcc said:


> How about a report instead of an advertising campaign?


*Well put!*

We fished behind one of the shrimp boats out of Grand Isle this week, picked up a couple of blackfin. Fun time. Sea-r-cy


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

phantomcc said:


> How about a report instead of an advertising campaign?


I thought he put alot of helpful info in that post to help people catch fish, thanks Skipper!


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

We fished the shrimpboats out of Venice last Monday with Captain Eddie and caught a 100 lb yellowfin and lost one over 200. The boat next to us landed one that weighed 220. It was the most exciting fishing I have ever done. It was awesome to see a 200lb tuna inhale a 2ft silver eel. We also caught 30 nice blackfins.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

He has posted the exact same post on other forums & never even responds to peoples questions. BS

Joe


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

SmokenJoe said:


> He has posted the exact same post on other forums & never even responds to peoples questions. BS
> 
> Joe


Didn't know that, not too cool!


----------

